# Union Transport Ltd



## tolka (Feb 23, 2012)

Just heard UT gone into receivership beleive Norwegians did not
invest as initially thought by Max Heinemann and banks put in receiver

One of last UK coastal owners gone when will it end ...

Though most german /dutch KG bust as well due German banking
crisis .... wait and see the banking bloodbath after Sept elections. 

Anybody any news on ships etc ???

tolka


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

Would love to contact Alistair Chrighton Master with Union Transport









Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

